# Centipede soil test - First time



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Was hoping some of y'all could look at my soil test if you had time. I have a centipede lawn and live in Arkansas. pH was 4.7. Also in the comments they say to apply nitrogen and Ive already hit it with 30-0-0 not knowing any better in early spring. I don't think centipede likes a lot of nitrogen from what Im reading. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Centipede does not like nitrogen. I think it wants like 1lb/ksqft for the entire year. How many pounds of 30-0-0 did you use over what area?

Centipede also likes a low pH and a low phosphorus.

Bag your clippings to help lower your phosphorus. Do not apply the lime they recommended.

All you need is potassium and nitrogen.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

g-man said:


> Centipede does not like nitrogen. I think it wants like 1lb/ksqft for the entire year. How many pounds of 30-0-0 did you use over what area?
> 
> Centipede also likes a low pH and a low phosphorus.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Im glad I asked because I probably would have put some lime down.

Im going to go by the store I bought the fertilizer from to see how much it weighs. I also put down one bag of triple 13 early March, then after I didn't see any improvements I put down the 30-0-0 around 2 months later. This was before I learned more about centipede so I won't be doing this again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I googled this from UA.

https://www.uaex.edu/publications/pdf/FSA-6120.pdf


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

g-man said:


> I googled this from UA.
> 
> https://www.uaex.edu/publications/pdf/FSA-6120.pdf


Thanks so much. This will help me get going in the right direction. It seems centipede doesn't like a whole lot of anything, and my soil pH is kinda where it needs to be.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I googled this from UA.
> ...


Last season I used Milorganite each month (April - September) at just under half a pound of N and had great results. That's 1/2# N each month.

This season I've been using GreenePunch (18-0-1) liquid fertilizer at low rates. I believe I've only put down a total of 1/2# of N all season so far. I wouldn't say my lawn looks any better than last year by using less N, but it definitely isn't any worse.

It's good to know we centipede folks can use less product and still have good results on our lawns.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

LawnDrummer said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Thanks for the info! Ill keep the milorganite in mind. Have you seen that newer fertilizer called CarbonX 8-1-8? I think its only sold in bulk at the moment, but it looks like it'd be the perfect centipede product. Has humic and all in it.

Yes it seems like centipede doesn't like a whole lot of anything. I installed an irrigation system last winter and Im learning as much as I can on centipede. Im looking forward to this fall to put pre emergents down. Hopefully this time next year i won't have near as much junk in my lawn like crabgrass.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

@g-man when they mention 2lbs potassium per 1,000sq/ft and if I have 6,000sq/ft that means 12lbs total? Just wanted to make sure


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, 12lbs of KO2. Don't do more than 1lb/ksqft at once. Give it a month before you do another one. If using SOP (0-0-50), then you will need 2lb of SOP to get 1lb of KO2.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

g-man said:


> Yes, 12lbs of KO2. Don't do more than 1lb/ksqft at once. Give it a month before you do another one. If using SOP (0-0-50), then you will need 2lb of SOP to get 1lb of KO2.


Ok thanks for the tips.


----------

